# mac speakers



## GAIL HINE (Sep 19, 2006)

I have a set of "baseball" round clear lucite style speakers purchased for my G4 Mac several years ago. They are Apple speakers. The plug which goes into the computer is a 2.5mm male plug. It is too small for the new MacPro which I just purchased. No local stores have an adapter to take this small plug and make it work in the new MAC. Radio Shack says that this existing plug is Apple proprietary and won't work with their adapters.

Do I have to purchase new external speakers to go with the new MacPro???

Or does Apple have an appropriate adapter for these older speakers which are just fine to work with the new machine?

Any help will be most appreciated.

Gail


----------



## simbalala (Sep 19, 2006)

If you've no need to use them with the old computer cut the plug off and replace it with the correct size. 

Are they powered speakers (with their own power supply)?


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 19, 2006)

Won't work - the Apple Pro speakers have a proprietary connector, because the speakers use a digital connection, not the more normal analog connection - so, if you replace the plug with a mini-jack, for example, you still won't get the speakers to work.
Griffin technology used to have an adapter to use the Apple Pro speakers with analog audio connection, but it has been discontinued from Griffin.


----------



## GAIL HINE (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I guess I'm going to have to buy new speakers. These old ones do not have their own power supply as one answer asked. Typical of apple to have everything so proprietary. Makes for beautiful stuff.

GAIL


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 20, 2006)

Well if you still want to find some cool speaker (3 piece) that will mach the same grey color of the Mac Pro then take a look at JBL Creature II. The speaker also comes in 3 more different colors. I have this speaker system and it sounds really good and has great base. You can get these speakers at many electronic places.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Sep 20, 2006)

GAIL HINE said:


> Thanks for the info. I guess I'm going to have to buy new speakers. These old ones do not have their own power supply as one answer asked. Typical of apple to have everything so proprietary. Makes for beautiful stuff.
> 
> GAIL



they've all but stopped using proprietry connections.  around the time of the G4 powermacs, they loved it (pro speakers, iSub, Apple Display Connector etc).


----------



## sinclair_tm (Sep 20, 2006)

well, if you have no use for the speakers, post in the classified section.  i'm sure someone would buy them from you ( i might ), which would help fund their replacements.


----------



## stj2010 (Dec 6, 2007)

Gail

If you are interested in selling let me know, I am looking for those exact speakers for my daughters computer, her dog chewed thru the wires and these would make a great christmas gift. Thanks


----------



## GAIL HINE (Dec 7, 2007)

stj2010
I will sell you the speakers for $25+shipping. Advise.

GAIL


----------



## kirktalon (Dec 11, 2007)

I just bought a set of Logitech V10 notebook USB speakers for my MacBook. 
No other power cord for the speakers and as long as you just home using them I see no problem.


----------



## Randy Singer (Dec 11, 2007)

GAIL HINE said:


> I guess I'm going to have to buy new speakers.



Let me point out a dynamite Christmas special.

The best computer speaker system, for the least money, that I've ever found is the
Cambridge SoundWorks PCWorks Amplified Multimedia/Computer Speaker System:
http://keisec.notlong.com
Normally $50, now on sale for the irresistable price of $40!
It is a 2.1 system with two small cubes that are tweeter/mids, and a larger woofer that sits on the floor.
This system has excellent clarity and can play quite loud.


----------

